# Drivers???



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Who keeps the same driver in the same truck every event?

My drivers run the same truck every storm. Some trucks are assigned to the driver year round, and have the drivers name on the door.

However my residential drivers may or may not be called out on a commercial run. Some would like to see the extra time, and others would like time off. However i feel keeping the same driver on the same route, every storm in an effort to keep them in sinc with their route. 

The other thing is some guys, say the guys that have the sanders are making more, because they are out more. 

Any else set up like this?

Geoff


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Almost exactly like this....


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Yeah John.... almost exactly like this.... Only Much Larger


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Our Problem!*

This is one of our main problems in our shop, and I'm going to try to influence a system like this next season. We not only have equipment operators, but we augment other trades in civil engineering (i.e. plumbers, carpenters, etc) so theres a lot of problems whithin itself as you can imagine.

There is always too much finger pointing when something is found broken or damaged, so I'd love to be able to do something like this. We run shifts, but it still would narrow down the # of possible operators/shotguns to 4.


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

*same driver*

same driver same truck all year with few exceptions. drivers are cross trained on different trucks, just in-case! books in each truck with info on all routes. 2-way radio's every truck. can't stress communication enough. drivers do not switch routes unless necessary.


----------

